# problem with lvm2

## cst

I have "hardware" raid and am forced to use lvm2 because of that.

After upgrading lvm2 to any version above lvm2-2.02.67-r2 I get unbootable system because the disks are not found

anyone experiencing same problems?

----------

## mr.sande

Nope, lvm2 works just fine with 2.02.67-r2 on my laptop. Though Im not using raid of any kind. Are you using genkernel? Have you updated the initramfs?

----------

## cst

 *mr.sande wrote:*   

> Nope, lvm2 works just fine with 2.02.67-r2 on my laptop. Though Im not using raid of any kind. Are you using genkernel? Have you updated the initramfs?

 

2.02.67-r2 works, but anything above it doesnt.

Im not using genkernell and I have not updated initramfs (I have updated lvm2 many times and everything worked, until now)

----------

## VoidMage

Recently, lvm2 started to use libm.

Under what exact conditions does the failure happen ?

----------

## cst

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Recently, lvm2 started to use libm.
> 
> Under what exact conditions does the failure happen ?

 

The failure happens when I try to boot:

fsck fails (probably because it didnt found the partitions) and then the rest of the init scripts fail

Im still able to login after that, just to see that I cant do anything, my root is mounted read-only and the rest of partitions arent mounted at all

I can see that no device nodes for my partitions are present

To resolve this I have to chroot from cd, downgrade lvm2 and after that the system boot fine

----------

## Hu

What is the output from the initramfs when it tries to set the LVM volumes to active?

----------

## cst

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output from the initramfs when it tries to set the LVM volumes to active?

 

how do I check that?

Do I need to rebuild initramfs after update?

I have done many earlier updates of lvm2 and didnt do anything to initramfs and all was fine

----------

## Hu

 *cst wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   What is the output from the initramfs when it tries to set the LVM volumes to active? how do I check that?

 Look at your screen, or the serial console if you are using a serial line to monitor the system.

 *cst wrote:*   

> Do I need to rebuild initramfs after update?
> 
> I have done many earlier updates of lvm2 and didnt do anything to initramfs and all was fine

 Generally, no.  I do not have any machines with which I can test boot that new a version of lvm2 at this time, so it is possible that you do need to rebuild this time.

----------

## tiou42

I had the same problem and resolved the problem by downgrading udev to sys-fs/udev-149.

After this i had no more the fsck error.

I found this solution here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292833

----------

